# Pig with high fever



## mwtslf23 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi,

We are very new to pigs and with a girl that has a fever of 104.9. She will not eat or drink and just wants to lay i the hay. We called the vet, but he will not be here for another 3 hours. Is there anything that we should do for her in the mean time? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

Hi- hope your pig is doing alot better-let us know the outcome frome the vet


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

A pig can't sweat or pant to relieve heat so the best thing you can do for her at the moment is to wet some sacks or old towels and lay them on her, changing them as necessary. If she will allow you to, and you have an old clean syringe, syringe small quantities of water into her mouth. 

Good luck,
Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## mwtslf23 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi,

She is a whole lot better today. The vet came out last night and she still had a high fever. He gave her a shot of penicillin and B12 which I did not care for since she is going to be in the freezer in a couple of months. But what are you gonna do when you have 4 children thinking shes gonna die. Well the vet let us with the medicine and told me to give her 8cc'a twice a day for 3 days and once a day for the following 2. Well, I went out this morning to let the pigs out to the pasture and she was running as fast as the other 3. She was eating and drinking and having a ball. So we have did not give her anymore antibiotics. I will keep an eye on her though. Thank you for your concern.

Mike


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

You need to complete the regimen with the antibiotic.


----------



## mwtslf23 (Oct 18, 2004)

agmantoo said:


> You need to complete the regimen with the antibiotic.


May, I ask why I should continue with the antibiotic? I do not take antibiotics myself and I would prefer to keep them out of my meat. Please tell me why I should, so that I can learn.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

The reason you should keep the animal on the antibiotic is to prevent the problem from returning immediately. Your vet probably gave the animal enough to overwhelm the problem initially but the lasting impact of that treatment is often not adequate to cure the problem. The regimen he suggested is often necessary to avoid a repeat of the problem. Failure to follow up and incurring a return of the problem will make the ailment harder to treat should it return.


----------



## Paul O (Sep 13, 2004)

Another reason to complete the antibiotics treatment to make sure you really do the job. If the target pathogen (if theat's the right term) isn't wiped out, it could develop into a antibiotic resistant strain. I don't like using antibiotics either, but once you start you should always continue for the whole treatment.
Paul


----------



## mwtslf23 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thank you for the information.


----------

